# Crappie.



## wdbrand

Fav way to cook crappie filets


----------



## Jollymon

Egg wash , Italian bread crumbs, s&p , insert in hot oil ,fry done


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Corn meal, flour, salt and pepper. Egg wash, roll in corn meal mix and fry. I have added creole spices, garlic salt, cajun spices before and they were really good. Hard to screw up a crappie fillet.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## Gorge

Milk wash - flour - egg wash - lightly seasoned panko crumbs - frying pan - plate
I always fillet and skin


----------



## wdbrand

Ended up broiling them with butter and lemon. Got in a hurry. It's hard to beat broiling. Again, thanks for the replies.


----------



## annamiller

Finger_Mullet, your recipe is really great! Thanks for it!


----------



## annamiller

I will cook it for mac sports folding wagon festival in my city!


----------



## Jollymon

annamiller , So is it Sidney Australia or Sidney Nebraska


----------



## NC KingFisher

Good Lord, the west Virginia cousin kisser is still alive


----------



## 10NKO

Any of those recipes will work - they're great for fish tacos . . .


----------

